# My Really Hot Girlfriend Killed The WB



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

Any message that mentions Really Hot Girlfriend I have to look at....so I put cutie putie to work for some photo ops. I was going to take some pic's of her catching catfish.....guess you could come up with some titles for that...but we'll leave that alone. 
We braved the winds Saturday and headed out to one of my favorite wb holes. After setting anchor and letting out all the rope...some of us are still using anchors...we went into action. I could see the fish on the depthfinder but couldn't get any takers. After some teasing finally got the action going. Once the wb got the idea...it was on. we pulled in wb for the next 3 hours. I guess we caught in the area of 100 wb. Kept 5 because of swallowing the hook but all the rest went back.
Today, sunday we headed back out and found the wb again. this time not as abundant as Saturday...but still enough to make us happy. No hooks in fingers this time but we were pretty beat up from the high winds. looks like the shad have quit spawning....the last cold front seems to have shut them off.
Here's a link to youtube action...




Now ya'll don't fall in love....she's pretty but hard headed<<<<she's going to kill me for that statement......
Thanks SwineAssassIN for the title.......


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## carlinsa (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice catch for both of you!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

By tomorrow you should get about 2000 views with your HOT chick.Wish my chick would go fishing with me even once.I'll die a happy man.Odd thing is she eats the hell out of them fish but will not go fishing me.Some thing I will just never understand.Good job making time to go fishing.Time well spent and a life full of meanings.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ken, there is no doubt that your significant other is attractive. Both of you also seem to be physical fittness buffs. But the really cool thing is that you go enjoy nature together. (I like a lady that can handle a bait caster!)


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

By the way, that water looks clean. Is that the south end or your normal mid lake haunts? I am curious what the flow did to the mid lake.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

WBF you should have watched the video(you would have figured it out)...but you know I go to my favorite haunts. I didn't notice the water being really muddy...but I won't call it clear. the wb have been stacking up out there like crazy. I would throw a little george and get bites for about 50 yards. That tells me they are all over humps out there. Been looking for you out there. Figured you make a pass to see whats going on....but this darn wind.....if you can get out there....throw 2 anchors and hope you hold.
If the wind permits I ll probably work south this weekend to see the pine island action.......what color is in this year?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I was scared to open this haha. Nice job!


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Guess I started a trend. Haha. Congrats on the catch


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

Lets go for 1500......
but where I am at now....I can't see water from here...Midland, TX


----------

